# CTV Video of Afghanistan Fighting



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

Hey all
I've searched to no avail, but does anyone have a link to the recent video that CTV had of our troops fighting in Afghanistan?  I'm a course officer here at the College of Knowledge (aka, "The Infantry School") and wish to show it to the candidates.

Many thanks in advance!

Mods: If there is a link out there that I have missed, I apologise for failing to find it

von Garvin out


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

try this  CTV News: Steve Chao goes deep into battle 3:59 (about 1/2 way down on right hand menu)


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060710/canada_soldier_boneca_060710/20060710/

or this
CTV Newsnet: New video of troops fighting Taliban  5:30      same link


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

Wow!  That was very quick, all.  Many thanks!


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Jul 2006)

Yeah, keep in mind the footage is from Combat Camera.....You'll probably not see the photo credit on the report......


----------



## joaquim (12 Jul 2006)

I too was impressed. Action footage is a rarity, and the quality was surprisingly good.

Do US forces use video? I've never seen one. I think it has to do with legal liability. Once video becomes available, it will be demanded when something goes wrong. Like, for example, accusations of civilian massacre. Therefore, combat video is a double-edged sword that few states want to use. 

This being said, I am very proud of our men out there. The Afghanistan mission will change this generation of Canadians, both uniformed and civilians. And videos can play an important role. 

Joaquim, a concerned civilian.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

So, sitting at work, I cannot download any videos.  If anyone has a copy of this, could you PM me and I can talk about getting this stuff (or snippets thereof) sent via email?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Jul 2006)

At home now, found the site, but cannot view anything .  Is it just me?  If so, any suggestions?  I get sound, but no video.  I have Win XP if that helps.

Please help, I'm a computer illiterate!


----------



## Infanteer (12 Jul 2006)

Excellent footage - I especially liked the part where the boys started cheering when the firebase started rockin'!


----------



## jc5778 (12 Jul 2006)

try using internet explorer instead of firefox (if applicable) that was my prob.  Good to see the 2 VP boys given em' hell.

Cheers!


----------



## silentbutdeadly (12 Jul 2006)

1 platon A coy rocks baby! just killing me inside that i am home now and not there, but goodluck and god speed on the last few weeks boys! :threat:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jul 2006)

So which is it 1 VP or 2 VP?


----------



## silentbutdeadly (12 Jul 2006)

1 VP they have new pics of them on Combat Camera also


----------



## military granny (12 Jul 2006)

SBD and Quigmire thats what I thought too and SBD the pics on the combat camera are outstanding.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (12 Jul 2006)

capt Schamuhn looks Hot (kidding) but serious the boys fought a hard battle and everyone in that platoon deserve a job well done , i am proud of them!


----------



## military granny (12 Jul 2006)

As you and everyone else should be SBD.


----------



## Booked_Spice (12 Jul 2006)

Well I am a little Biased for the 1VP A coy. But good job boys!  SBD I passed your message to the boys this morning.

I can't get the pics though.. grrrrrrrrr. I keep trying those are my boys! Well at least one of them is.


----------



## GAP (12 Jul 2006)

Is it only CTV that has anything like this....anything from DND?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Jul 2006)

Looking at that vid I don't think that guy could have got off an aimed shot even if he wanted too.  The wall seemed to high.


----------



## jc5778 (12 Jul 2006)

silentbutdeadly! said:
			
		

> 1 VP they have new pics of them on Combat Camera also



Part of the video is with interviews with 2 X 2VP guys.


----------



## Devlin (12 Jul 2006)

Caught this on the news the other night, it was refreshing to see. Hopefully it's a step towards the general public waking up and realising that we do much more than act as peacekeepers.

Good Work guys and gals


----------



## LCIS-Tech (12 Jul 2006)

von Garvin : Hey sir,I am posted back to Gagetown this summer, albeit, not back to the Bn. Regardless, I will d/l those vids for you if you like and stick in inter-base mail if you like. Did you want it converted to DVD video? or is mpg video fine? Let me know, and I will fire it off to you, no sweat.

.......geez.....away from the Bn for 4 years, and I am STILL answering their Computer problems! LOL!


----------



## edmjay (13 Jul 2006)

Just a reply to joaquim's post, it appears the US soldiers are taking their personal video cameras with them and recording engagements. So far the best source I've found is youtube.com where they can host them for free. Just type "Iraq Battle" and you'll find some interesting footage. Here is a link that some of you might find interesting, it's a US base being hit by taliban mortars in Afghanistan and then the US returning fire. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Jp9vtcYfYJQ&search=mortar 

It all serves to put things in percpective for us civillians. Oh btw, what would "they" say if Canadians brought their own video camera along on missions ? I would guess someone might yell, "put the *$)#* camera down and do your job!! " But these Americans are getting away with it....


----------



## SigOpDraco (13 Jul 2006)

Military channel is taking a move to what YouTube is kinda doing. They're hosting a show every week or so called "My War Diaries" where it takes footage from peoples video cameras while in Iraq.

Certainly a neat video on the front page of this thread. Certainly looks like a tough situation.

Might scare the soccor moms and peace-niks, though. 
"They're not wearing blue?! Oh my! This is a travesty! Someone might think one of those Taliban guys might have actually died from our bullets!"


----------



## George Wallace (13 Jul 2006)

edmjay said:
			
		

> It all serves to put things in percpective for us civillians. Oh btw, what would "they" say if Canadians brought their own video camera along on missions ? I would guess someone might yell, "put the *$)#* camera down and do your job!! " But these Americans are getting away with it....



It is called "Discipline".  Every Army in the world had discipline, but how they teach it and enforce it are all different with different emphasis'.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (13 Jul 2006)

Nice to see some  Astan combat footage and our boys doing a fine job. Maybe now the Cdn public will realise the Cdn army does fight be it on peace ops or astan. Much combat footage exists of Cdns fighting in Bosnia and Croatia it appears that only now is it ok to show it. Keep up the good work.

Edit spellcheck


----------



## Freight_Train (13 Jul 2006)

downloadable video here - http://www.militaryvideos.net/   ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Jul 2006)

"Other stunning night images of streams of incoming and outgoing fire and of an AH-64 Apache helicopter overflying Canadian positions to strafe Taliban hideouts were videotaped by Tom Michalak of CTV. His video and Duchesne’s were sure to dispel the longstanding notion in Canada its troops principally do humanitarian work overseas."


----------



## GAP (14 Jul 2006)

Here's some of the logic behind the gatherings of the large amount of Taliban

Vulnerability of Taliban Terror Tactics  
July 14, 2006:  StrategyPage
http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htterr/articles/20060714.aspx

 In Afghanistan, Islamic terrorists are attempting to use the threat of retribution to coerce both Afghans, and some NATO countries, to cede control of southern Afghanistan. These are the same tactics used by the Taliban to maintain control of the country in the years prior to the American invasion in late 2001. The Taliban methods are simple. They tell villagers (or NATO countries) that they will kill anyone who cooperates with the government or foreign troops. The Taliban always say they have loyalists in the village who will report to them if anyone disobeys. In many southern villages, the Taliban do have fans who will act as informers. As long as the Taliban gunmen return to the villages periodically (every few months will do it, and hitting one village will get the message to nearby ones), the villagers will obey. 
More on Link


----------



## SigOpDraco (14 Jul 2006)

Those Afghan soldiers are psycotic, on their best days.


That one radioman seemed to be very, very scared and wanted to make himself as small as possible.

I'd say, if that guy tucked himself in anymore you'd only see his shoes poking out from underneath his helmet.


----------



## Cee (15 Jul 2006)

Here are some youtube links:

Part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyT9njQKEUA

Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-6ARAOzeiQ

Part3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRN8Fl7DgOM

Part4:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBiHxf-mTp0


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jul 2006)

okay folks, we have the same video posted 6 times. You're posting like the Taliban shoot: Frequently, and poorly thought-out.


----------



## GAP (15 Jul 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> okay folks, we have the same video posted 6 times. You're posting like the Taliban shoot: Frequently, and poorly thought-out.



Can you pare it down some? Of all the video links posted, I found Cee's to have the best coverage, and sound.


----------



## paracowboy (15 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Can you pare it down some?


done. I kept some of the links because they have other files available.


----------



## Rory (15 Jul 2006)

Very good footage overall. Fun to see that LAV fire a few rounds down range, intimidating.


----------



## GAP (15 Jul 2006)

Here's an article that didn't get much play, but was part of the combat.

Canadians find link between Taliban, drug trade during furious firefight  
Ethan Baron, CanWest News Service  -  Saturday, July 15, 2006 
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=34814976-7f4f-40f3-870e-a25c0f427920&k=97691

HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan -- Canadian soldiers have seized an estimated $3 million in opium from a mud-walled Taliban compound after an outnumbered Canadian reconnaissance patrol held off more than two dozen fighters until additional firepower arrived.

"It confirms what we knew but hadn't seen -- Ethe physical evidence that there is a direct connection between Taliban activities and the drug trade here," said Lt.-Col. Ian Hope, commander of the Canadian battlegroup in southern Afghanistan.

"The Taliban is funded in large part by the opium trade."
More on link


----------



## silentbutdeadly (15 Jul 2006)

Wow really Tailban and the drug trade go figure ! Hes sooooooo Smart! >


----------



## Patrolman (15 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco maybe you should hold off on the criticism until you have been placed in the same situation. How do you know you would act any differently? As of know you don't even know if you have what it takes to be a soldier,let alone an infanteer in a firefight in Afghanistan.


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Jul 2006)

+1 Patrolman.


----------



## Rory (15 Jul 2006)

Patrolman what is the harm with stating an observation? Is it not a right we have? He has his opinion about the situation presented in the footage and you have yours, fact is everyone has one.


----------



## SigOpDraco (15 Jul 2006)

Patrolman said:
			
		

> SigOpDraco maybe you should hold off on the criticism until you have been placed in the same situation. How do you know you would act any differently? As of know you don't even know if you have what it takes to be a soldier,let alone an infanteer in a firefight in Afghanistan.



Criticism? I was just pointing out that the guy look scared s***less.

I said that he looked _scared._

I didn't criticise the man. 

Did you watch the same video? I'm pointing out the Afghan soldier ducking amongst the Canadians at the lower wall during the firefight, nothing about the infanteers.


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jul 2006)

Your "rights" are outlined in the Guidelines. Of course, they are open to interpretation. 
We also expect everyone to stay pretty much in their lanes. I know nothing about the Air Force or Navy, so I don't speak on them. Only ask questions. If you have no experience in the military at all, let alone under fire, your lanes are quite narrow indeed. 

Whether you meant the Afghan or the Canadian is immaterial to the men who responded, as that signaller is an ally. In fact, I would take exception to the same comment about an enemy combatant. I dislike those who belittle my enemy's courage, as it reflects poorly on mine. I want a brave opponent. A stupid one, mind you, but a brave one.


----------



## darmil (16 Jul 2006)

Anyways its great footage got me pumped.Its nice to see the media will show us up close like that.


----------



## Rory (16 Jul 2006)

I will keep that in mind before typing Para.


----------



## SigOpDraco (16 Jul 2006)

Okay guys, I took this all in. I'll remember to stay in my lane now and keep things along the same context to myself. Sorry for being an arse.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (16 Jul 2006)

Hey Fellas,

Just a note.....The footage you saw on CTV was actually from Combat Camera........It was good, but the credits werent' given properly. Thats coming to me from one of the photo techs here in KAF......Working on clarification.

Cheers,

HH


----------



## ClaytonD (16 Jul 2006)

SigOpDraco said:
			
		

> Criticism? I was just pointing out that the guy look scared s***less.
> 
> I said that he looked _scared._
> 
> ...



I don't think he looks scared, he's talking on a radio and is probably tucked in like that because he's trying to listen, you know what I mean? It looks almost as though he's leaning against the wall to listen harder. I'd probably look the same way if I was talking on the radio. That's what I think (A man with no military experience =P).

Either way the footage is great, gives an excellent view on what Canadian soldiers are doing over there other than 'peacekeeping'.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2006)

It makes sense that the video is from the CF beacause if a reporter was embedded with the lead elements, we would have seen that video a LOT sooner - we wouldn't have had to wait a day or two.

Also, CBC has a slide show from AFG using CF Combat Camera photos as well (although they credit Cbt Cam on the front page of the show).

Happy to slag the dead, but thanks for the imagery...


----------



## paracowboy (16 Jul 2006)

just to illustrate my point a bit:

perhaps our signaller is ducking extra-low because he realizes that he is the most important man in his sub-unit? How many folks without military experience realize that? It ain't the guy with the highest rank, it ain't the guy with the biggest gun, it ain't the guy with the shiniest medals. It's the guy who can communicate the best that is the biggest asset to to his unit. 

Biggest part of communication? Listening.

Food for thought.


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

Ever use one of those Public Pay Phones with the sound shields on three sides so the traffic noise doesn't interfer? 

Well there are none of those in combat, and as a guy who often carried a PRC-25 and communicated, especially calling in air or arty, you have a difficult time hearing, and making yourself heard when the idiots around you are making all kinds of inconsiderate noise, like firing their rifles, machine guns, etc. So, you crawl into as small a hole as is possible, shield yourself from the sound as best you can and scream into the microphone, hear half of what is being said, hoping you will catch the phrase "Shot Out over"


----------



## vonGarvin (16 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> So, you crawl into as small a hole as is possible, shield yourself from the sound as best you can and scream into the microphone, hear half of what is being said, hoping you will catch the phrase "Shot Out over"


Or, perhaps even just "Shot out"


----------



## GAP (16 Jul 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> Or, perhaps even just "Shot out"


Our SOP was to confirm we heard them


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jul 2006)

All valid points


----------

